# Gutter damages post reroof



## Chhlive (May 23, 2019)

Hi all, sorry if this is off base, but I'm looking for your advice. I had my roof replaced a couple weeks ago and I've been going back and forth with the installer about damages to my eaves where ladders were placed.

He advised he is willing to cover costs to replace the damaged areas, however, it's clear that the nearly each section has some denting, and it seems like the whole eaves system needs replacement.

He's admitted that the damaged was caused by ladders, but he also said the eaves we're old and builders grade, and that damaged eaves is common with reroofs. Even after telling me he bought more ladder guards and felt bad for the damage.

So in addition to nails all over my property (not a couple, closer to 100). I have some badly bent eaves. I don't care about scratches from the tear down, I'm not picky. I feel that he should be responsible for making it whole again. Am I asking too much? To make matters worse, he's an old aquaintence from highschool. I don't want to put a ton of pressure on him, especially if you don't think it's warranted. 

He also added that his profit was so low on the deal since he gave me the 'family' discount there's nothing he can do.

Would really appreciate your professional opinions.

Pics below


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Ah, the ole family discount...


----------



## Hotari67 (Apr 19, 2019)

*Contractor Responsibility*

I say its his problem to repair unless it was damaged prior to him doing roof, then he would need to have proof /pics of said damage and have brought it to your attention prior to job start. Some Contractors will exclude things like this in the fine print of their contract, If I exclude anything from a contract its not in fine print and is highlighted and discussed prior to job start [/COLOR]. We have been blamed for damages in the past that we know we did not do but had no proof so had to eat repair cost to get paid. Now we make it mandatory to inspect everything prior and document any damages that they might try to pin on us with Building owner and or GC and have them sign off on photos that they acknowledge existing damages


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

Unless there was already damage to the eaves before the roof was replaced, it should be the contractor's responsibility to take precautions against causing any further damage. In most cases, you should be able to avoid those damages, even with an older building. If there is a possibility that replacing the roof will cause unavoidable damage to any part of your building, then it's the contractor's job to foresee that and let you know about it in advance, so you can make that decision for yourself. Good luck!


----------

